# Outgoing Mail and Thoughts on Leopard



## PacificaSan (Oct 31, 2007)

Hello everyone,
I haven't read through to see if others have the same problem I am having, and for that I apologize.  I'm really tired and need to get to bed, so please forgive if this is a repeat question.

I installed Leopard on Friday night and had nothing but problems.  I called a friend for help on Saturday morning and he indicated he was not going to install Leopard until December, after all the kinks were worked out.  He did listen to my laundry list of problems - and there were a series of them - and suggested I reinstall Tiger.  Long story short, I did that and did not Archive (something I did not do when installing Leopard either - big mistake - and I'm made at Apple for not making that option far more apparent for dummies like me!!).  When Tiger loaded I was certain I had lost everything on my computer.  Thanks to my very patient and savvy friend, and 10 hours of work later, I have contacts, mail, 30 GB iTunes library, quicken data since 1994...the list goes on and you can imagine my concern when I thought all was lost.  Thank you Apple for my iPhone which restored my contacts and iCal!   

I still can not get the router to work, therefore plugging directly into the cable modem...and that got me back online (avoiding the router prob for a few days).  My problem now is that I can not send mail.  

MY QUESTION:  Can someone on a mac, leopard, mac.com mail program, mac.com mail, Comcast cable modem, San Francisco Bay Area - PLEASE tell me the outgoing mail server setting?  I have tried smtp.mac.com & smtp.comcast.net and neither works.  What am I doing wrong?

PacificaSan 
Pacifica, CA


----------



## PacificaSan (Oct 31, 2007)

Forgot to mention - we did a clean install on Sunday of Leopard and it seems fairly stable.  Having huge problems with AOL, but that is nothing new really.  I tried to check the preferences for AOL and the damn this crashed....repeatedly.

PacificaSan
Pacifica, CA


----------



## PacificaSan (Oct 31, 2007)

Update - TODAY the mail sitting in the Outbox SENT.  Why?  I couldn't tell you.  I did nothing different.  I did get on the phone at 11PM to speak with yet another Comcast tech, very nice guy, who sympathized with me and told me I would have to speak with Apple.  After I left for work this morning....Zip went the email.  So....I guess the issue has been resolved???? LOL
PacificaSan


----------



## porteous (Nov 2, 2007)

I think I'm going to wait a month or two before I get Leopard. The more I hear, the more it seems that there are bugs to be ironed out - and I will certainly have to get an external drive to back everything up to in order to do a clean install....


----------



## Yellowbeard (Nov 3, 2007)

I have had it installed since Friday and have had NO problems.  Before the instal I did make a backup on my external FireWire drive using SuperDuper.  Since I have had such a good experience and noticing nothing but improvements I will probably overwrite that with my new Leopard backup next week.

Do some more reading a LOT of people are having good experiences.


----------



## rudyvanloo@mac. (Nov 11, 2007)

hello everyone,

i installed leopard right wen it was for sale, and i had no problems at all everything looked fine until two days ago suddenly a could not send any mail anymore the problem is dat de outgoing server is not found. i use an mac account.

please can sombody help me with this problem?

thanks rudy


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 11, 2007)

rudyvanloo@mac. said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> i installed leopard right wen it was for sale, and i had no problems at all everything looked fine until two days ago suddenly a could not send any mail anymore the problem is dat de outgoing server is not found. i use an mac account.
> 
> ...



Yes. your ISP is blocking outgoing SMTP servers on logical port #25.  So Open Mail's Preferences->Account's Tab->Select the setting "Outgoing Mail Server (SMTP):" and use the drop down to "Edit Server List ...". In the drop down select the "Advance" tab and in the "server Port" put in 587 and put a check mark in "Use Secure Sockets Layer (SSL)". Then below use  "Password" and put in your .Mac name and password.


To check to see if it worked select Mail's menu item Window->Connection Doctor. This will test to see if the change helps.


----------



## rudyvanloo@mac. (Nov 11, 2007)

Satcomer said:


> Yes. your ISP is blocking outgoing SMTP servers on logical port #25.  So Open Mail's Preferences->Account's Tab->Select the setting "Outgoing Mail Server (SMTP):" and use the drop down to "Edit Server List ...". In the drop down select the "Advance" tab and in the "server Port" put in 587 and put a check mark in "Use Secure Sockets Layer (SSL)". Then below use  "Password" and put in your .Mac name and password.
> 
> 
> To check to see if it worked select Mail's menu item Window->Connection Doctor. This will test to see if the change helps.



Thanks it works fine


----------



## zo219 (Nov 12, 2007)

Same thing needs to happen for each outgoing server. Comcast does not need the port change - but what is eluding people is that little drop down menu to Edit Server settings - if your password isn't in there and the port set correctly, the Keychain entry won't stick and then, of course, people go nuts.

Apple stepped up security - and we're supposed to just know it, duh. but there's no glitches, just more demanding exact entries.


----------



## j1sdesign (Dec 25, 2007)

Like many of you, I had the same problem with Mail 3.0 in Leopard with outgoing mail. VERY disappointing considering the os otherwise. However after many failed attempts to get mail to go through, I finally did manage to get it to happen. Out of desparation, I used the outgoing settings for my web host, in this case, MacHighway, and mail shot out of the outbox immediately. Although Embarq is my ISP, no combination of port and SSL's could get mail going out. I don't think I can fault Embarq for this, though. I used Terminal to telnet the open port (25) and had no problems. 

I realize this may not be an option for everyone, just adding info to the thread. Hopefully Apple with have this fixed soon.


----------

